# Ram defekt?!



## GreenThunder (17. August 2006)

Hallo,

seit einiger Zeit plage ich mich mit Systemabstürzen herum, also der Rechner bootet einfach neu.
Hab mal Memtest laufen lassen und fehler bei einem Riegel festgestellt, der andere läuft ohne Probleme. 
Kann man mit dem defekten noch was machen oder ist der Reif für die Mülltonne? 
Wenn ich einen neuen kaufen muss, dann sollte der sicher der gleiche sein wie der Andere, oder? 
Achja hab übrigens Twinmos Twister (PC3200; CL2; 512 MB)


----------



## Nanomatic (26. August 2006)

GreenThunder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> seit einiger Zeit plage ich mich mit Systemabstürzen herum, also der Rechner bootet einfach neu.
> Hab mal Memtest laufen lassen und fehler bei einem Riegel festgestellt, der andere läuft ohne Probleme.
> ...


Also den kaputten RAM kannst Du wegwerfen (nachdem Du getestet hast ob er in einem anderen RAM Slot auch als defekt angezeigt wird). Du brauchst bei modernen Motherboards nicht zwingend den selben RAM neu zu kaufen, dies wid aber häufig empfohlen um mögliche Fehlerquellen auszuschliessen.


----------



## chmee (26. August 2006)

Tja, wie alt ist denn der RAM ? Vielleicht Garantiefall ?

mfg chmee


----------

